# Great link on pests w/ photos



## Marco (Jul 6, 2006)

Im a putz. I got tangled up in reading about pests and looking at pictures instead of reading about financial statement analysis. 

Anyway here's a link. It's great gets into detail about life cycles and such.

[url]http://mrec.ifas.ufl.edu/lso/Manual/insect-text-only.htm[/URL]

On to the financial statements. Laterz


----------



## Stephan (Jul 7, 2006)

Darn, the link doesn't work for me. But this one get's close.

http://mrec.ifas.ufl.edu/lso/

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## Marco (Jul 7, 2006)

Really??wierd it works fine for me.


----------



## Stephan (Jul 7, 2006)

Ooops - I tried to open a new tab in firefox and it didn't work - when I just clicked on the link it opened a new page and worked fine.

What can I say - hmmmm


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2006)

Umm, that's an excellent site Marco, I'm going to put a link up in the links/resources page also.

Thanks too for your good timing. I need to write that article I'm doing on IPM this weekend and there is a lot of helpful information there.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the link, its the best insect site I've seen! The photos are great.

Kyle


----------



## Marco (Jul 7, 2006)

ummm....Heather no..............dammit i'm late 

Neway's whats "IPM"?


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2006)

Marco said:


> Neway's whats "IPM"?



integrated pest management

I had to laugh, on that site when they referred to the Western Flower Thrip as WFT all I could think of is "thrips, WTF??" My thrips are dead now tho. 
I should send 'em some photos of my besseae leaf damage; pretty classic according to that site.


----------



## Marco (Jul 7, 2006)

Heather, what color are your mature thrips? I have these annoying green bugs that aren't fungus gnats flying around. They showed up ever since i started opening my windows. They're about as big as fungus gnats but they're green and have dark red/black eyes. I think they're winged aphids but i'm not sure. It doesn't look like the winged aphids from this site though. **shrugs**


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2006)

Thrips (well mine anyway) were charcoal grey. They don't fly very well, according to that site (and I saw no wings on them but I didn't have any way to magnify them so who knows...) 

Sounds like you have some kind of aphid to me (but not certain...)


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 8, 2006)

Marco said:


> Heather, what color are your mature thrips? I have these annoying green bugs that aren't fungus gnats flying around. They showed up ever since i started opening my windows. They're about as big as fungus gnats but they're green and have dark red/black eyes. I think they're winged aphids but i'm not sure. It doesn't look like the winged aphids from this site though. **shrugs**



many thrips i see are yellow, some are grey or black-ish.
hmmm, might be a winged aphid. aphids come in every color of the rainbow and probably many more that aren't in a rainbow....they also come in many different sizes.


----------

